# cant eat after gallbladder surgery please help



## 16680 (May 28, 2006)

I had gallbladder surgery last friday and have not been able to eat since without force. I have been taking medication because i feel very sick to my stomach. I went to the ER the past two days and all the blood tests are fine. Now i have to see a GI doctor. Do you know what may be causing this. I could eat fine before my surgery.. It is very hard for me because I am already a small person and i am loosing weight everyday. I am normal 105-110 and now i am down to 97-99.. Has anyone else been through this? Please help i am feeling lost right now.. thanks.. I just want to know i am not alone...


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I know what what it feels like to not feel like you want to eat and even being in pain by the act of eating. I also am within your normal weight range. When I go through these periods I force foods that I have found to be the most tummy freindly in these situations (oatmeal and yogurt and other soft foods). At my worst I drank Ensure. Yes it causes pain to eat in these situations but I just imagine myself looking like a sickly skeleton. I drink ginger tea as an appetite stimulant at these times (also aids in digestion). I hope this can be of some help to you. It is important that you get calories in you to nourish your body and help it recover from the surgery.


----------

